
Optimizing Drivers and Vehicles at the Same Time - amoshag
https://www.optibus.com/all-of-the-above-optimizing-drivers-and-vehicles-at-the-same-time
======
tex1
Great description of the value of machine learning optimization in transit. I
would think this will not only save an agency money but generate less air
pollution.

